# SQL: Abfrage Spalteninhalte addieren



## Lukasz (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo 

Ich hänge an einem Problem, aus einer Tabelle alle inhalte einer bestimmten Zeile zu addieren.

Beispiel
id zahl
01 4
02 3
03 7
04 8
...

Ich wollte dazu wissen, wieviel in der Spalte zahl insgesammt in der ganzen tabelle vorhanden ist. Habe sowas leider noch nie gemacht, und weis deshalb nicht weiter.

(4 + 3 + 7+ 8 ...)

Ich könnte das denke ich auch in der Programmiereung mit einer schleife erledigen, denke müsste aber mis SQL auch mit einer Abfrage möglich sein, oder?


----------



## Tabuk (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
 ich denke du meinst etwas wie:

```
SELECT SUM(zahl) FROM Tabelle where id = '01'
```
 oder

```
SELECT COUNT(zahl) FROM Tabelle where id = '01'
```
 
 MfG Tabuk


----------



## Radhad (19. Dezember 2005)

Er will dies für alle haben, also:

```
SELECT SUM(zahl) FROM table;
```

Nur mit ID = 01 geht nicht, da dort ja nur ein Wert enthalten ist (und ID ist der Primary Key!).


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Tabuk (19. Dezember 2005)

Entschuldigung !
    Aber das habe ich falsch verstanden.


> alle inhalte einer bestimmten Zeile zu addieren.



Aber stimmt mein querry sieht schon lustig aus.
(Jetzt wo ich wach bin.)

    MfG
    Tabuk


----------

